# how much panacur/ wormer??



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

first off, is panacur the best wormer for rabbits?
How many times per year should it be given?
And how much is in a tube? I know its 1 syringe graduation per 2.5kg of bodyweight, to be given on 9 consecutive days.

I was given lapizole by the vet once and Im sure that was for worming?? would this work out better, I'm sure I only had to give this for 5 days??

Also for 8 rabbits, would a different wormer work out cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

9 days is pointless and a waste of money

you need to do the 28 day course, bleaching everything on days 21 and 28, every 6 months 

i use the panacur liquid wormer for dogs, same stuff, just cheaper easier and you need to give them less


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

And do you treat every bun every 6 months? Iv heard that sometimes treating as a preventative can cause resistance to the wormers??

When you say bleaching everything...you mean bleach their hutches and that right? sorry for probably a very stupid question


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

A question is not stupid if you do not know the answer


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rabbits do not really get worms, treating with panacur is the only way to kill/prevent EC which is a horrific illness, and is so much easier to prevent then to treat

yep bleach hutches and toys, anything that cant be washed should be binned

routine worming is as important as keeping up to date with your vaccinations

EC is still a relitivly new illness and not many vets are as clued up about it as they should be 
i learnt about EC the hard way

you can see Custards fight with it here 
Never Give Up - YouTube


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think every vet has a different opinion! I used lapizole. You need to admin more in terms of quantity but the buns loved the taste. Saying that I'm still cleaning it off the shed walls now


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> rabbits do not really get worms, treating with panacur is the only way to kill/prevent EC which is a horrific illness, and is so much easier to prevent then to treat
> 
> yep bleach hutches and toys, anything that cant be washed should be binned
> 
> ...


Aww poor custard, how lovely though that you didn't give up on him!

Do I need to treat all buns at the same time? Im presuming yes 
What dose of the panacur liquid do I need to get 2.5% or 10% ?

Thanks so much for your help by the way


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I think every vet has a different opinion! I used lapizole. You need to admin more in terms of quantity but the buns loved the taste. Saying that I'm still cleaning it off the shed walls now


LOL I had lapizole to treat my 4 when Opal developed a slight head tilt.
She seems to have a bit of a upturn developing now so I want to get it sorted ASAP


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep do all at the same time

i use the 10% solution for conviniance which is 
0.01ml per 200g so 0.05 per 1kg

the 2.5% is 0.2ml per 1kg


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to what lil miss says next time mine are due. 4 mls of lapizole versus 0.1ml panacur....that's a no brainer!


----------

